# Homemade Machine Handgun Rest



## tmate3 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thought some of you might be interested in this machine handgun rest made from two pillow blocks, two Chevrolet valve springs, and some scrap steel and aluminum. Hand made leather washers are used for friction.









It has both windage and elevation adjustments, and uses grips routed out of plywood with a milling machine and router bit.

With most handguns it will put 5 shots in a 1/2" group at 50 feet -- in some cases, in the same bullet hole.

Have any of you out there made a similar device?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Cool...

Thanks and welcome to NoDak Country. :beer:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That is cool. That is the way to make it. The cheapest one I have found is 175 plus inserts.


----------

